
Show HN: Python Flask course - cavecat
https://codecasts.teachable.com/p/python-flask
======
rgacote
Course description seems to cover fewer topics then the Flask Mega Tutorial:
[https://blog.miguelgrinberg.com/post/the-flask-mega-
tutorial...](https://blog.miguelgrinberg.com/post/the-flask-mega-tutorial-
part-i-hello-world)

------
socaller
Don't charge for this,

